

Sometimes a big switch statement may be better than polymorphism - MikeTaylor
http://reprog.wordpress.com/2010/04/09/slicing-your-2d-classfunction-matrix-vertically-or-horizontally/

======
eru
I wonder whether multiple-dispatch would solve that problem?

